# Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest (2006)



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

This will Blow another Summer out of the Water!! 

Another Adventure Awaites Savvys!! 

I hope you'll see this one after seeing the first!!

I wonder what will happen next.......

I can't wait for this one!!  This will be another fun movie ride!!  

What do you think will happen next??  
Can you wait to see this film or can't you??


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

I hear Johnny Depp ends up pushing daisies.

One thing I wonder, what are they going to do with Will Turned and Elizabeth Swann? Some obscure love-triangle? Kidnap her _again_?

I suppose they'll just go with the _Oh look, I found a treasure map_ approach.

Not saying it won't be interesting, of course.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 24, 2004)

Only just borrowed the first - should be watching it on Saturday night.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 24, 2004)

Oh it is definitely a fun one to watch!  And yes I'll be seeing part two as soon as it comes out.  Right now I'm anticipating watching the latest Harry Potter at the beginning of next month.  If I had a cell phone I could have signed up for free passes to the screening on May 30, but with no cell, I couldn't call in and I was in my car at the time.

Anyway, I'll see just about anything Johnny Depp does.  His Willy Wonka will be fun to see as well.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

I think someone will kidnap Elizabeth and a treasure map and will

be sailing out to find both on a big adventure!! 

Well.....I think it might happen.  

Anyhow....did you say Johnny Depp in Willy Wonka??  

If he plays Willy....I don't think I'll see it.....besides the original 

will always be better than the next!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 30, 2004)

Watched it last night - it was mostly fun: Depp showed great character acting, but Bloom was a talking mannequin. Yet something about the film was disappointing. Maybe the fact it was so well recommended skewed my sense of expectation too much.


----------



## Hypes (May 30, 2004)

> it was mostly fun: Depp showed great character acting, but Bloom was a talking mannequin.



That seems to be the accepted opinion, though rabid Bloom fans might beg to differ.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 30, 2004)

Depp makes the film for me, he is fine actor and he had great character to play.


----------



## Hypes (May 30, 2004)

Is he a in-character actor?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 30, 2004)

A method actor?  I don't think so.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 30, 2004)

Talking about the Caribbean, I am going there in a weeks time for two weeks, staying in a five star hotel with seven a la carte resaurants..... A shame that the country is currently in crisis with floods claiming up to 500 lives.  Apparently this crisis will have no effect on us fat rich westerners.  I thank my rich white anglo saxon gods for protecting me at this time.


----------



## Hypes (May 30, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> A method actor?  I don't think so.



Yes, that's what I was looking for.

It's not like it's in Europe, Peter, we don't care if they die.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 30, 2004)

Depp is simply great at playing character, rather than any particular character type. An extremely versatile and accomplished professional actor, who can play many different styles and personas.


----------



## Hypes (May 30, 2004)

Yes, he certainly is. I was just curious is he was a method actor, like Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 2, 2004)

Johnny Depp made this movie what it is. If he wasn't in it it wouldn't have been the block-buster it was. Of course, that's just my own opinion. It'll be interesting how he does the Willy Wonka character.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 2, 2004)

It's strange really. I have a strong dislike for Johnny Depp as an actor, but in Pirates of the Carribbean I simply adored him. And I adored the film. To me, it was like a drogue. I was more or less high after the two times I saw it. And it wasn't the cola, nor the tacos, I'm sure.

As to a second part... I'm a bit doubtful about that. For me, the original film was great and rounded. It has a lot of closure at the end: Depp gets his Black Pearl, Turner gets Elizabeth, Norrington gets nothing (at least not the girl). I absolutely can't see what a second part might be about. 

Wait and see,
wait and drink tea...


----------



## mac1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Johnny Depp most certainly is a method actor. The best examples of this are his roles in Blow and Donnie Brasco. The real Donnie Brasco is living in isolation and is wanted dead by many major mafia bosses. For Donnie Brasco, Depp met up wiith the real Donnie as well as mob connected men to better get into the role. When making Blow, he spent weeks visiting George Jung; the man he was set to play; in prison learning his mannerisms and voice. Upon being interviewed Jung stated that Johnny Depp "became me, it was like looking into a mirror". I can see no better praise for a method actor than that. I think Depp is one of the most underated actors in Hollywood, its almost as if his name has become so well known that his acting ability gets overlooked. In terms of great Hollywood method actors currently still making movies, only DeNiro stands above him in my eyes.


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 11, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> I think Depp is one of the most underated actors in Hollywood, its almost as if his name has become so well known that his acting ability gets overlooked.


From what I've managed to read about him in interviews and seen in the movies, I think he's quite happy with that...Pirates 2 will be the first time in his career where he'll reprise a role, he never does sequels...And I can't wait, although I really have no idea what they could make it about, the first film was really well wrapped up... 

I'm currently hunting down Johnny's movies to watch or watch again, but not having much success, Arizona Dream, for example, was never released in Croatia, because the director, Emir Kusturica, was insulted by some journalists years ago and refuses to allow his films to be shown here. I guess he thinks he's Stanley Cubrick...And the older movies are almost impossible to find as all our video rental stores sell off 'old stock' as soon as it's more than two years old... 

Stupid, but there you have it...


----------



## rune (May 15, 2005)

I loved the first movie and really looking forward to this one. I dont think it's coming out though until next year


----------



## Neon (May 15, 2005)

They're actually in process of filming both Pirates 2 and Pirates 3 at the same time.  I don't know if they'll be a part of the same story, but this whole "series" will definitely have at least 3 movies.  I loved Pirates and can't wait for the second.


----------



## wildfire (May 16, 2005)

Don't know how good a sequel will be... The only sequel I have ever seen which was better than the original movie was Terminator 2. 

I am expecting either a repeat of the first movie with different dialogue or something ridiculous and overpowered by special effects in order to gain an audience...

Sorry guys, the first movie was great - but like a lot of you have said "What on earth could the second one be about?"


----------



## LadyFel (May 16, 2005)

I don't care...As long as Captain Jack and his one-liners get enough screen time, I'm a happy camper 

Joking, of course, but from what I've managed to catch, there's an old bargain Sparrow made with Davy Jones, and he needs Will and Elizabeth's help to sort it out, of course, in the middle of their wedding plans...Interesting enough premise, we'll have to wait and see what they do with it though


----------



## rune (May 16, 2005)

I don't care either what storyline they cook up as long as I can enjoy watching Depp and Bloom strut their stuff again


----------



## dwndrgn (May 19, 2005)

From what I've heard, not only does POTC2 have Keith Richards in it(veery iinteresting!), it is being filmed in the Dominican Republic and much to the Dominican's dismay has some sort of cannibalism included in the plot.


----------



## Amber (May 19, 2005)

Davy Jones?

Davy Jone's locker is the sea... and Davy Jones himself isn't real. I hope it doesn't have a ridiculous premise about Hemingway's old man of the sea lol


----------



## LadyFel (May 20, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> Davy Jones himself isn't real.


Well...Neither is the curse in the first movie if we're going to go into detail...gold that turns you into zombies? 

dwndrgn, I'm not sure if they managed to get Richards, apparently he was asking for a looooooot of cash in order to appear in the film...


----------



## Leto (May 20, 2005)

Hypes said:
			
		

> Yes, he certainly is. I was just curious is he was a method actor, like Daniel Day-Lewis.


Not like Daniel Day-Lewis, but certainly a method actor, although he may have defined this method from one movie to another. He's certainly more talented now than in 21, Jump Street.


----------



## Neon (May 20, 2005)

Here's a little news blurb on that cannibalism controversy: http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/eo/20050426/en_movies_eo/16411


----------



## Old Nick (May 23, 2005)

Some Spoilery stuff about the 2nd and 3d part here:
http://comingsoon.net/news.php?id=8213


----------



## marv335 (May 28, 2005)

can't wait yarrr!!!!!


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

Depp is one of the best actors out there.
He doesnt make too many bad movies and I find it funny he based Captain Jack on Keith Richards.


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

pirates release date is 7/7/2006

http://movies.ign.com - one of the best sites for movie info, games etc.


----------



## kayla30000 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't care if the movie sucks or not (I doubt it will though it looks exciting). I'll be seeing it just so I can see Johnny Depp's face plastered across a wall in a theatre. He's hot to be in his 40's!


----------



## ScottSF (Jul 7, 2006)

I really liked the first half of the first one so I will give this one a try.  I hope this one doesn't get too disney.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw this last night. Overall, a pretty entertaining popcorn movie. Doesn't quite match the first one, of course, but still it's a fun ride. Two enthusiastic thumbs up.


----------



## Alia (Jul 10, 2006)

Culhwch said:
			
		

> I saw this last night. Overall, a pretty entertaining popcorn movie. Doesn't quite match the first one, of course, but still it's a fun ride. Two enthusiastic thumbs up.


I agree with Culhwch... two thumbs up but the first one is still the best. 

What I love most about the movie is they used all the original cast from the first movie...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw it on Thursday and enjoyed it.
My one niggle with this movie is that it's definitely a middle of a trilogy and doesn't stand very well on it's own, although it's a fairly decent cliffhanger ending.

This movie is much more about Jack Sparrow than the Will Turner/Elizabeth Swann love story which dominated the 1st movie. I liked Bill Nighy's performance (kind of an evil Captain Nemo) and the special effects for the crew were good.
Looking forward to the conclusion...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 10, 2006)

***********Possible Spoilers***************













Well I saw it this weekend too. I was disappointed with almost the whole thing. Sure it was entertaining and they clearly worked a great deal on the effects, but the acting was overdone (even, *gasp* love-of-my-life Johnny Depp) for the most part and some of the details were just plain sloppy.

The effects on Jones' crew was overdone as well - I would have thought it would be more effective to have more of the crew more human-like (quite like Bootstrap with stages of advancement).

The voodoo woman's teeth went from black to white to black again...(yes, very nitpicky but when they go to a great deal to get you to notice that she's got little knowledge of what a toothbrush is, you'd think they'd keep it consistent).

*Next part definitely is a spoiler, I will change the text to white so you'll have to highlight it to see it*.






> Bringing back Barbosa, while not completely unprecedented, seemed like a copout. I did like the fact that the Monkey sort of foreshadowed this all throughout the movie - though the fact that the curse wasn't reversed on him was nonsensical. I found the beginning sequences too dark compared to the rest of the movie. I disliked the fact that almost everything happened just as it needed to in all ways...deux ex machina?
> 
> There was never any explanation as to why the two crewmen ("Here Poppet") were jailed nor how they were released - they seemed a tacked-on element.
> 
> ...


 
There are other things that bothered me, but I'll leave it at this and let someone else do the talking.


----------



## Alia (Jul 10, 2006)

Ouch Dwndrgn... 

The movie did lack something... Enjoyed it still the same, but I felt like WS did... And that sums it up for me... 



> My one niggle with this movie is that it's definitely a middle of a trilogy and doesn't stand very well on it's own, although it's a fairly decent cliffhanger ending.


 
I didn't notice the teeth of the witch though. Although I did want to hand her a toothbrush several times. Did anyone else have a hard time understanding her?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 11, 2006)

To belabour the Star Wars prequels comparisons maybe she's this series Jar-Jar Binks?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with most of Dwndrgn's criticisms but I enjoyed the movie. 

Somehow I glaumed onto the fact pretty quickly that it had been kiddie-fied, and so most of the niggling bits didnt bother me so bad. I do wish Depp hadnt gone so much over the top though as you said. Who runs like that???
I just read an article in EW saying that Depp fought *hard* with Disney execs to do the character the way he did in the first movie, whereas they let him do whatever he wanted in the 2nd. Perhaps that explains why he seems so different. 
I was a tad irritated that it was really half a movie, but I may have felt better had I known about that from the beginning. ( I guess most movie buffs already knew it ended halfway through the story! )
All in all though I give it a thumbs up for some rousing, whimsical, swash-buckling adventure! 
The scenes were amazing and the effects were state of the art.


----------



## Alysheba (Jul 12, 2006)

Alia said:
			
		

> Ouch Dwndrgn...
> 
> The movie did lack something... Enjoyed it still the same, but I felt like WS did... And that sums it up for me...
> 
> ...



I didn't have a problem understanding her. I guess it's because working in a call center I hear all kinds of accents. She did need a toothbrush though as did several characters. 

I liked it. Seeing as it is a second movie in a trillogy I wasn't expecting a cut and dried beginning and ending and I'm looking forward to the third.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 12, 2006)

*Saw this film on Monday, I loved it.

A enjoyable escapade all the way through!

I was a bit miffed at the ending, lets just say it was over too soon with a big cliffhanger!*


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 20, 2006)

Saw the film on Sunday and am now hopeleslly, head over tentacles in love with the Kraken. I loved the first movie with all the moving between moonlight and shadow and Depp's Jack Sparrow but this one; well this one had tentacles galore and I've always had a thing for the octopoid denizens of the deep. Let's just blame this on the Great Cthulhu's influence. Pirates 2 had Davy Jones with tentacles and that wonderful kraken. 

I thought the Flying Dutchman was well done but certainly agree with Dwndrgn about the crew. If they had been more human it would have had a much greater impact. The witch stole both the scenes she was in but her diction was pretty garbled at times. I love Barbarossa but I do wish they'd explained his return properly along with the release of the two sailors.

But all in all it was as Kye says an enjoyable escapade and I'll probably see it again if only for all those tentacles.


----------

